# New Points Calculator Released



## Daddio (Jan 24, 2014)

I've just released a new version of my DVC points calculator. If you have a minute, please try it out and leave me any feedback or suggestions you might have.

http://www.dvcrequest.com/cost-calculator.asp

~David


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jan 25, 2014)

WOW! That was fast and easy to use. Great for pricing --- but I didn't actually see a points calculator --- just a price calculator.

Cheers!
elaine


----------



## lalahe (Jan 25, 2014)

There is a button on the page that says: "Switch between dollar/points".  If you click that it will change the values to points.

This is VERY cool!!!


----------



## cdziuba (Jan 25, 2014)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## czar (Jan 25, 2014)

Yes much easier to compare - and like that all the resorts are on 1 page.


----------



## stoler527 (Jan 25, 2014)

This will be a valuable tool for me. I liked it.


----------

